# KA24e turbo? possible?



## btb03 (Feb 6, 2004)

:thumbup: Have any of you 240sx car drivers with ka24e engine ever tried to turbo charge this engine if so where can i get a turbo and manifold that fits and what electronic changes do i have to make the nissan i have is a 90 nissan p/u


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

btb03 said:


> :thumbup: Have any of you 240sx car drivers with ka24e engine ever tried to turbo charge this engine if so where can i get a turbo and manifold that fits and what electronic changes do i have to make the nissan i have is a 90 nissan p/u


I have a turbo manifold for the KAE...PM me if you want more info on it.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

yes it is www.realnissan.com


----------



## adamhu (Mar 8, 2004)

have a look at my site..lots of ka24et info

www.turbo240sx.ca

adam


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

adamhu said:


> have a look at my site..lots of ka24et info
> 
> www.turbo240sx.ca
> 
> adam


wow.. that's one built 240 :thumbup:


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

adamhu said:


> have a look at my site..lots of ka24et info
> 
> www.turbo240sx.ca
> 
> adam



is that your car man????


if it is man u need some better cosmetics on that thing. the inside its nice i like how it is, but the outside looks completely gay. it looks like u went down to TJ and got a quicky job on the outside of the car and the stickers have to go lol. Plus why we dont see any pics of the enigne bay or the turbo???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## adamhu (Mar 8, 2004)

have a look at the other 200 or so pictures on the site ....follow the blue links at the bottom of the first page 

its a track car as well...just so you know


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

You may want to find a KA24e from a 240sx. from what i have heard is that the hardbody KA is not built as well as the 240. no main gurdel, and difrent pistons and rods. also i belive it has smaller valves in the head, and a crapy cam profile. depending on what happens with my engine. i might be saleing the KA24e off that i have, and starting over with either KA24de or SR20det. but i would be willing to sale you my built KA, with your hardbody block would be one tough engine read for lots of boost. if you want a list of what i have PM me.


----------

